
Weather in an SSID - lytedev
https://blog.benhaney.com/2018/11/02/weather-ssid
======
lytedev
A coworker of mine had this clever idea after being inspired by
[https://www.revk.uk/2018/10/unicode-
dicks.html](https://www.revk.uk/2018/10/unicode-dicks.html). Enjoy!

